# Starting TRT at 21 years old



## ChickenLegs (Oct 28, 2021)

So this is definitely a let down and an obvious consequence of actions that were made while uneducated. But, it looks like after taking two cycles of SARMS (12 weeks of Ostarine, 12 weeks of Mk677 / Ligandrol both with good PCT) I have shut myself down pretty hard. It's been weird, I finished these cycles about a year ago but I can tell that my T never recovered and it has effected my ability to just act normal astronomically. I have no social desire, make no gains, and have absolutely zero motivation. I don't really know what to expect with this, I am having a meeting with my doctor here in the next few weeks and I will find out information pertaining to the TRT doses and such. 

For younger guys out there, I see some of y'all on here occasionally, I will say that I don't regret it but I would definitely wait longer to do it and push a little further towards my natural physique before taking PED's. I did this because a friend of mine told me that there were little side effects, and after the research I did (Few hours worth of YT vids) I believed it. I had worked out for 6 years and I had an amazing physique for my age and I still do, but I have definitely put myself into a lifetime of TRT and likely more steroid use in the future. 

For the record, this IS NOT me bashing users, I am 100% going to cycle in the future I just think its important to have threads like these to show realistic standards to the young guys. And because a lot of the guys on here are smart and I know I'll probably get some information from y'all that would be helpful to bring up to a Doc. 

Whoops


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 28, 2021)

Sad!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

Have you tried something like clomid monotherapy, or just tried some sort of SERM stack to get your natural production going again?

It is not impossible that you have permanently shut yourself down, but at 21 it is highly unlikely. I would try to get an HPGA restart before jumping on the juice for life.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Step 1:  Get bloods rather than going by "feel". See exactly where you are for baseline...


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Step 1:  Get bloods rather than going by "feel". See exactly where you are for baseline...


This.


If it's indeed low, I'd run another pct. hCG @ 500iu twice a wk for 4wks followed by 4-5wks of clomid @50mg and nolva @20mg daily.  Then retest bloods 6-8wks post pct to see where you're at.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 28, 2021)

You’re not located in Texas by any chance?

I have a great dr. I would be very careful about this decision.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

ChickenLegs said:


> It's been weird, I finished these cycles about a year ago *but I can tell that my T never recovered* and it has effected my ability to just act normal astronomically.


Hmmm.. how you feel anecdotally matters, but can you tell us if you've actually run blood work recently to validate your suspicion of having low T?

Only 12 weeks of SARMs is unlikely to shut you down, especially at 21 when the HPTA is very resilient; although anything is possible in life. When I was young and stupid, I recovered from a Tren cycle with no PCT... although it took about a year.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 31, 2021)

ChickenLegs said:


> So this is definitely a let down and an obvious consequence of actions that were made while uneducated. But, it looks like after taking two cycles of SARMS (12 weeks of Ostarine, 12 weeks of Mk677 / Ligandrol both with good PCT) I have shut myself down pretty hard. It's been weird, I finished these cycles about a year ago but I can tell that my T never recovered and it has effected my ability to just act normal astronomically. I have no social desire, make no gains, and have absolutely zero motivation. I don't really know what to expect with this, I am having a meeting with my doctor here in the next few weeks and I will find out information pertaining to the TRT doses and such.
> 
> For younger guys out there, I see some of y'all on here occasionally, I will say that I don't regret it but I would definitely wait longer to do it and push a little further towards my natural physique before taking PED's. I did this because a friend of mine told me that there were little side effects, and after the research I did (Few hours worth of YT vids) I believed it. I had worked out for 6 years and I had an amazing physique for my age and I still do, but I have definitely put myself into a lifetime of TRT and likely more steroid use in the future.
> 
> ...


First off, please clarify if you stacked those SARMs or ran two cycles.
Did you PCT in between those (if you ran two separate cycles)? How long?

What PCT did u run ? Did you incorporate any HcG? How long?

Like @Send0 said, we really need to know what ur test levels were before cycle and after PCT to determine any shut down.
I believe ur anecdotal evidence that u feel like shit, but we needs more specifics before we will take this post seriously.


----------

